# Sony has patent filed that might cover parts of Wii U Controller



## Midna (Feb 3, 2012)

Good old Sony.


> Sony filed for an interesting patent in 2010 that shows it has technology that resembles Nintendo’s upcoming Wii U game console. Titled Position-Dependent Gaming 3-D controller, and Handheld as a Remote, the patent shows that the game company is at the very least interested in a controller or mobile device with a built-in display to be used as an input device for a console game.






Source

For reference, the Wii U has been in the works since 2008

Mod edit- although the title was grammatically OK we tweaked it to avoid possibly confusion (originally Sony has patent filed for Wii U Controller). Also for those that recall a similar thread there was one about a year ago when the gaming media initially stumbled upon this patent
http://gbatemp.net/topic/209604-sony-patents-universal-game-controller/


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 3, 2012)

PS Vita as PS3 controller?


----------



## Midna (Feb 3, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> PS Vita as PS3 controller?


Nah man, read the article


----------



## sjones900 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm... to sue or not to sue? That is the question.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2012)

Ehh. Prepare for the "SONY COPIES EVERYONE LOLOLOL" comments...


----------



## Midna (Feb 3, 2012)

sjones900 said:


> Hmm... to sue or not to sue? That is the question.


Sony can't sue because Nintendo had this way before they did.

Nintendo can't sue unless they do something with it


----------



## sjones900 (Feb 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> sjones900 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... to sue or not to sue? That is the question.
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > Ehh. Prepare for the "SONY COPIES EVERYONE LOLOLOL" comments...
> ...


>Implying it matters


----------



## Midna (Feb 3, 2012)

sjones900 said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > sjones900 said:
> ...


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 3, 2012)

This can really be anything from a simple wireless controller to some kind of Handheld to console cloud like gaming device. Either way we all know it wont have games (trololo)


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 3, 2012)

Pshh... screens on controllers...





Dreamcast: The hipster of video game consoles.


----------



## 1Player (Feb 3, 2012)

> The device is position-dependent, and the application only describes it as a “mobile device,” so *it’s difficult to know whether it’s a handheld such as the PlayStation Vita or a separate game controller designed for a future console.* Still, it’s only a patent application, and Sony may only be covering their bases for future control possibilities.​It has been said in the past that the​PlayStation Vita and PlayStation 3 combination can do what Nintendo’s Wii U can do. *Perhaps Sony was way ahead of us on that one*.​




inb4 nintendo fanboys jump to their usual  ridiculous  conclusion


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2012)

1Player said:


> > The device is position-dependent, and the application only describes it as a “mobile device,” so *it’s difficult to know whether it’s a handheld such as the PlayStation Vita or a separate game controller designed for a future console.* Still, it’s only a patent application, and Sony may only be covering their bases for future control possibilities.​
> >
> > It has been said in the past that the​
> > PlayStation Vita and PlayStation 3 combination can do what Nintendo’s Wii U can do. *Perhaps Sony was way ahead of us on that one*.​
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Midna (Feb 3, 2012)

1Player said:


> > The device is position-dependent, and the application only describes it as a “mobile device,” so *it’s difficult to know whether it’s a handheld such as the PlayStation Vita or a separate game controller designed for a future console.* Still, it’s only a patent application, and Sony may only be covering their bases for future control possibilities.​
> > It has been said in the past that the​PlayStation Vita and PlayStation 3 combination can do what Nintendo’s Wii U can do. *Perhaps Sony was way ahead of us on that one*.​
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey 1Player. Have any more articles that cite sources that don't support the content of the article?


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 3, 2012)

Um ok....Was I the only person that took the title of this topic literally....Its kinda misleading in away. I was like "How in the hell does Sony have a patent on a Nintendo product?!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2012)

I would go but I seem to recall I already called BS/"troll" on that patent when it was initially discovered
http://gbatemp.net/topic/209604-sony-patents-universal-game-controller/page__view__findpost__p__2610739


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 3, 2012)

JinTrigger said:


> Um ok....Was I the only person that took the title of this topic literally....Its kinda misleading in away. I was like "How in the hell does Sony have a patent on a Nintendo product?!"


You're not the only one. I thought the same thing. Should be "Wii-U like controller".


----------



## ferofax (Feb 3, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> PS Vita as PS3 controller?



does figure 908 look like a PSVita to you? i'd assume filing for patents, the figures would have to be accurate in portraying the devices.


but you know, this trend of filing of copycat tech by Sony is probably just a precaution or preparation, in case the WiiU catches on fire and becomes a breakout hit, Sony will be able to quickly follow the trail.

but it wins no respect from me though. and that's probably part of the reason why i have no love for Sony games or consoles.

EDIT: except for the PSX genre. i have lost many a good day to that wonderful thing.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 3, 2012)

That picture half makes sense, with half irrelevant points that don't actually show a lack of "innovation".


Decided to fix that picture for ya man



Spoiler











I left Famicon and the Eye shit since I have no idea what either was.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> That picture half makes sense, with half irrelevant points that don't actually show a lack of "innovation".
> 
> 
> Decided to fix that picture for ya man
> ...


Fixed it even more:


Spoiler


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2012)

And the flamebait became an actual discussion. 
That's always an interesting turn of events.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> And the flamebait became an actual discussion.
> That's always an interesting turn of events.


Especially when the discussion is actually based on facts and not stupid fanboyism shit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 3, 2012)

SURPRISE SURPRISE!!

been saying this was gonna happen for months now did anyone believe me? there's a reason why $ony will be last to make their next gen console


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 3, 2012)

They filed for a patent, doesn't mean it will be approved for use. Many people file patents all the time for new technology, odds are this won't fly.


----------



## ferofax (Feb 3, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> They filed for a patent, doesn't mean it will be approved for use. Many people file patents all the time for new technology, odds are this won't fly.


sony can afford to buy approval. i suspect it happens all the time.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 3, 2012)

Am I the only one that noticed that in the pic in the TC post the console looks surprisingly a lot like a Wii?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 3, 2012)

They patented the use of a TV.

Original.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> For reference, the Wii U has been in the works since 2008


I guess sony used their time machine to go to the future in mid 2011 to see the next wii unveiled then went back in time to mid 2010 to patent the idea

it explains everything, make.believe!


----------



## Midna (Feb 3, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> Midna said:
> 
> 
> > For reference, the Wii U has been in the works since 2008
> ...


Oh I see what you're saying. Sony and Nintendo independently had identical ideas regarding new hardware, and one of them had the idea two years later. There's no way that the information could have been leaked


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 3, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Pshh... screens on controllers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DC didnt have screens.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > Midna said:
> ...



Well, Sony has been pushing the whole remote play thing for some time, and a controller with a screen  isn't too much of a stretch from that idea. There have been far stranger coincidences, so I don't think assuming copying on Sony's part is really substantiated.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 3, 2012)

Took me a while to find the picture! Haven't seen it in years and this is the only size I could find.

'We stole the rumble pack.... 
We stole the analogue stick.... 
We stole the Third Party Developers.... 
We sorta stole the sequel to GoldenEye.... 
And we wish we had stolen Rare. 
Now, we're back. 

What nintendo creates, we take. SONY.'

This was years before PSMove too. Rofl.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 3, 2012)

Sega does what Nintendon't.
Sony does what Nintendid.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 3, 2012)

JinTrigger said:


> Um ok....Was I the only person that took the title of this topic literally....Its kinda misleading in away. I was like "How in the hell does Sony have a patent on a Nintendo product?!"



I also thought the exact same thing as you. Maybe the title should be changed...


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 3, 2012)

I wrote a thoughtful reply like 4 hours ago but never hit post. Fail.



Midna said:


> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> > PS Vita as PS3 controller?
> ...





> Position-Dependent Gaming 3-D controller, and Handheld as a Remote


I don't know a lot about the PSV's specs and internals, but I'm fairly certain all of that is possible.


----------



## ferofax (Feb 3, 2012)

i lol'd at the Remote Play arguments... IIRC, the GBA connects to the GC, so Sony wasn't entirely new on the "handheld to console" connectivity. just so happens Remote Play streams to the PSVIta, but that's where Sony is good--at adding new stuff to copypasta'd ideas so as not to be called on copying outright.

the 3D part is interesting though... would that be stereo 3D?


----------



## prowler (Feb 3, 2012)

*HEY EVERYONE READ ME*
Sony filled a patent *in 2009* that could also look very similar to the Wii U ''controller'' but it doesn't mean they've copied.
Like OP says, Wii U has been in the works since 2008 and when did that get announced? 2011 and I think rumours started flying about in 2010.

Here's the patent if anyone is interested.










http://www.freepatentsonline.com/EP2359915A1.pdf


----------



## heartgold (Feb 3, 2012)

Has Nintendo filled in a patent for its Wii U concept? I've seen crazy Nintendo patents over the years that never came a reality.


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2012)

> Embodiments include rendering an avatar on a mobile device such that it appears to overlay a competing user in the real world. Using the mobile device’s position, view direction, and the other user’s mobile device position, an avatar (or vehicle, etc.) is depicted at an apparently inertially stabilized location of the other user’s mobile device or body. Some embodiments may estimate the other user’s head and body positions and angles and reflect them in the avatar’s gestures.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Feb 3, 2012)

All I really care about is the software library. Controller innovation isn't a top priority for me, especially considering that the Wii was seriously disappointing in my eyes...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 3, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> 'We stole the rumble pack....
> We stole the analogue stick....
> We stole the Third Party Developers....
> We sorta stole the sequel to GoldenEye....
> ...



They were the first to start two analog sticks. If shit's a good idea like the analog stick then "being original" shouldn't be an excuse for not using that idea. It's kinda a necessity for controller-based 3D gaming. EDIT: Oh, and guess who started using two analog sticks after that? Nintendo in their Gamecube. Microsoft in their Xbox. Nintendo in their Classic Controller/Pro. Microsoft in their Xbox 360. People also enjoy skimping on the analog nub. Which the 3DS basically "stole" as the circle/slider pad, like it or not. But I honestly don't care since the analog nub was one of the more efficient ways for analog control on a handheld, so companies using good ideas, regardless of who did it first, is what they should strive for.

"Stole" or "made a console adequate for third party devs" are rather different.

"Stole the sequel to Goldeneye"? You mean Agent Under Fire? Nightfire? Goldeneye Reloaded? All of which are multiplats that include Nintendo consoles?

No one wishes they stole Rare, Microsoft is probably regretting that choice. All their talent went to Free Radical Design which is like what, Crytek UK now or something?

Also odds are the patent was in place before they even knew about the Wii U. Unless I see a patent from earlier than 2010 by Nintendo, I'm certainly not gonna bite on a "THEY'RE STEALING IDEAS" argument.


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 3, 2012)

I know better than to get into these arguments, but for those people saying that they came up with the same idea independently, that isn't the only possible answer. Just because the public didn't find out about the WiiU until 2011, doesn't mean that industry insiders didn't know about it. There will have been many chances for someone from Sony to discover the WiiU in the last few years, such as game devs deving for both companies, so saying that they didn't copy it just because there was no public announcement before 2011 is just naive.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 3, 2012)

it would have been all over the net if there was leaked information out there, various game news sites would kill for that info (or pay a hefty sum for it)
not only that but third party developers didnt even have anything (dev kits im assuming), thats why only nintendo actually showed anything while third party devs showed gameplay video's from 360 and ps3 games http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/nintendo-used-xbox-ps3-footage-at-wii-u-event/13259

there was nothing out there, leaked info didnt start showing up until around april 2011 or so


----------



## pubert09 (Feb 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They were the first to start two analog sticks. If shit's a good idea like the analog stick then "being original" shouldn't be an excuse for not using that idea. It's kinda a necessity for controller-based 3D gaming. EDIT: Oh, and guess who started using two analog sticks after that? Nintendo in their Gamecube. Microsoft in their Xbox. Nintendo in their Classic Controller/Pro. Microsoft in their Xbox 360. People also enjoy skimping on the analog nub. Which the 3DS basically "stole" as the circle/slider pad, like it or not. But I honestly don't care since the analog nub was one of the more efficient ways for analog control on a handheld, so companies using good ideas, regardless of who did it first, is what they should strive for.
> 
> ...
> 
> Also odds are the patent was in place before they even knew about the Wii U. Unless I see a patent from earlier than 2010 by Nintendo, I'm certainly not gonna bite on a "THEY'RE STEALING IDEAS" argument.


I can agree with the whole using a good idea thing. I hate when people complain about companies doing something that one has already done before. For example, Sony and Microsoft making motion games after the success of the Wii.
Is it cheap to basically follow suit and copy? Yes.
Is it bad for the consumer? NO.
It gives us options for games. I know I wouldn't want the 480p quality of just Wii games. I like that I can play *quality* hi def games with motion controllers, too. I prefer a Tiger Woods game on PS3 over Wii. Having substitute goods also creates competition between companies and competition creates quality, with exceptions of course for those willing to poke holes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

spinal_cord said:


> I know better than to get into these arguments, but for those people saying that they came up with the same idea independently, that isn't the only possible answer. Just because the public didn't find out about the WiiU until 2011, doesn't mean that industry insiders didn't know about it. There will have been many chances for someone from Sony to discover the WiiU in the last few years, such as game devs deving for both companies, so saying that they didn't copy it just because there was no public announcement before 2011 is just naive.



Perhaps they knew that a console is in the works, but they definatelly did not know the specifics. Every year console developers file tons upon tons of patents - the hardware we are seeing now has been thought through years ago.

Thing is, what is actually in development is always a deeply held secret until the company actually has something to "show", that's why instances of "Vaporhardware" - announced consoles that never see the light of day, are so rare. The moment "developers" get to know that something's cooking, beta SDK's are already ready for action. There is absolutely no need for "insiders" to know anything about the specifics of the system or its features unless they are directly connected to the development, and even then, they are bound by their contracts not to leak any information out. Let's just say that "severe consequences would follow", at least if the leak is *way* ahead of schedule.

Think of all those "prototypes" of consoles people learn about ages after the final product was released, all the scrapped concepts - neither of those was "announced" in any way. I was actually looking through some concept devices that were supposed to be "next generation GameBoy" back when the DS was in the works - pretty cool stuff.

In any case, it's entirely possible that Sony came up with this on their own. Moreover, it would appear that the device works on a slightly different principle then the Nintendo controler, as the antena/reciever appears to be mounted on the TV nevermind, that's the Move thingamajig, isn't it?



awssk8er said:


> 'We stole the rumble pack....
> We stole the analogue stick....
> We stole the Third Party Developers....
> We sorta stole the sequel to GoldenEye....
> ...



'Nintendo,
You "stole" the analog triggers (From Dreamcast)
You "stole" the motion controls (From Midway, being developed for the Dreamcast *CLARIFICATION: As seen on the Wii. Specifically for you Midna  *)
You "stole" USB ports on consoles (From Sony)
You "stole" keyboard support (From Dreamcast, unless you count earlier console-computers too)
You "stole" built-in web browsing and modems (From Dreamcast)
You "stole" online gaming on consoles (From Sega, MegaNet debuting in 1990)
Your point being?'

Some things should just become generally accepted "inventions" because they are "good". That's that.



ShadowSoldier said:


> Bobbyloujo said:
> 
> 
> > Pshh... screens on controllers...
> ...



You just saw a picture of a Dreamcast controller with a VMU (visual memory unit) in it, CLEARLY with a screen and you choose to say "naw, ain't no screens there". Well done.



Hells Malice said:


> -snip!


You do realize that the clamshell design and the slider design are not exclusive to any company as they are re-occouring and neither iRiver nor Nintendo invented either of them, the PocketStation effectively worked as a memory card while PocketPikachu was a Tamagotchi rip-off, the DreamEye is nothing like an Eyetoy, it's more reminescent of a normal camera, the Wii controller is a rip-off itself (Midway was working on a controller that worked on the exact same principle and looked suspiciously similar but works were discontinued due to the death of the Dreamcast) and suma sumarum you're only right about Famicon Wars, although Field Commander is, well, a different game, tbh?


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > 'We stole the rumble pack....
> ...


All true. I didn't make the picture, I just think it's funny.

Obviously it's exaggerated.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 3, 2012)

Sony are and always have been a bunch of lying (pre release PS1/PS2/PS3 specs for example), cheating cnuts. I fcuking hate them and have never bought a single console of theirs - mainly because their controller is always so fcuking wnak.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> I fcuking hate them and have never bought a single console of theirs - mainly because their controller is always so fcuking wnak.


Which explains the popularity of the Dual Shock design and the fact that 99,9% of gamepads now look like it.


----------



## Midna (Feb 3, 2012)

>First motion controls were for the dreamcast




So bad...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Midna said:


> >First motion controls were for the dreamcast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I meant was motion controls as used for the Wii, aka, WiiMote + Nunchuck combo.

OBVIOUSLY the PowerGlove was first. It was also pretty shit.

That said, there's also U-Force... XD


----------



## Valwin (Feb 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> > I know better than to get into these arguments, but for those people saying that they came up with the same idea independently, that isn't the only possible answer. Just because the public didn't find out about the WiiU until 2011, doesn't mean that industry insiders didn't know about it. There will have been many chances for someone from Sony to discover the WiiU in the last few years, such as game devs deving for both companies, so saying that they didn't copy it just because there was no public announcement before 2011 is just naive.
> ...




Damn foxi you sure go fanboy on this one


----------



## Midna (Feb 3, 2012)

Hush, Valwin, he's going to explode and show you all his Nintendo consoles now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Damn foxi you sure go fanboy on this one


Elaborate on that, it sounds more like a hateful comment on your part since you just don't like me.

Which is weird, since you usually make my day.



Midna said:


> Hush, Valwin, he's going to explode and show you all his Nintendo consoles now.


Naw. You don't enter the same river twice. Besides, I aligned them nicely on the shelf - not going up there AGAIN to prove a point lol.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2012)

Why does it matter who created what first? It has no effect on *HOW* the company *USES* it or how *WELL* the developers* IMPLEMENT* it. Taking a successful/potentially successful design and using it as your own isn't stupid, it isn't bad, it's fucking strategy. Everyone can just quit fucking whining about who stole what and should focus on what comes out of the device. It's like we're all fucking 3 years old.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 3, 2012)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 3, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> This thread is hilarious.



Agreed.  Got the popcorn?


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 3, 2012)

nvm~


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2012)

Joe88 said:


>


I think you posted in the wrong thread..


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 3, 2012)

sorry, had a bunch of threads opened :/


----------



## Smuff (Feb 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> 
> 
> > I fcuking hate them and have never bought a single console of theirs - mainly because their controller is always so fcuking wnak.
> ...


None of the gamepads I buy, because it is so fucking wank!
Just cos the rest of you are sony sheep
:oP


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 3, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> ...



Not sure if troll...or just incredibly stupid.

I dislike the playstation controller but you're still bordering on retarded with your comments.


----------



## emigre (Feb 3, 2012)

Christ, this thread is embarrassing.


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 3, 2012)

Too bad they can't copy Nintendo success =(


----------



## Valwin (Feb 3, 2012)

emigre said:


> Christ, this thread is embarrassing.




yea you keep posting on it and is not helping


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Valwin said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, this thread is embarrassing.
> ...


I'm sure you know the solution to this problem.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 3, 2012)

We expecting the PS4 to have a similar shape as shown in that image?


----------



## OriginalHamster (Feb 3, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> We expecting the PS4 to have a similar shape as shown in that image?


I doubt it, it's just a patent, they only help to cover them legally, many many patents concepts don't even turn into an actual product ever.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> We expecting the PS4 to have a similar shape as shown in that image?


It's a rectangle - too similar to the GameBoy, that would be stealing.

Not the first time Sony's gone so low though, so maybe.


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2012)

Misleading title.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 3, 2012)

I checked this thread when it was first started and due to the ambiguity of the patent figured it wasn't worth posting in.  Now after seeing it coming up on 6 pages, it is more than confirmed that it isn't worth posting...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I checked this thread when it was first started and due to the ambiguity of the patent figured it wasn't worth posting in.  Now after seeing it coming up on 6 pages, it is more than confirmed that it isn't worth posting...


Dude, whenever ANYONE releases ANYTHING even vaguely similar to Nintendo hardware, it causes an uproar and accusations of stealing fly left and right.
[yt]9fEjJ4Ecy9Q[/yt]
That was to be expected.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 3, 2012)

I do not typically moderate threads (it is not why I am here and I am encouraged not to) but it might happen if this continues to go further off the rails.

I changed the title a bit to make it a bit easier on the internal logic.

We had a thread on this actual patent last year
http://gbatemp.net/topic/209604-sony-patents-universal-game-controller/
You can read the entire patent in question by going to http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2010/0041480.html (beware it will probably come as a PDF in the end)
For those unaware of how patents work the general idea is
You design (and preferably build- the idea needs to work) a device* that does something new or novel at which time you can draft up a patent application.
In this application you describe the device, make specific claims (actual term) about what is novel in it and how these claims go into making the device (known as preferred embodiment which is another term).
You file the patent at which point it gains "patent pending" status (it might take a couple of years to actually get the patent) which confers a fair bit of protection and should allow you to bring your device to market. After so many years the patent expires and anybody that likes to can take the ideas and run with it.

A patentable device should "not be obvious to an expert in the field at hand" which is to say if you got an expert and told them using pre patent filing knowledge to solve the problem if the method they came up with was similar to your patent then it probably does not warrant a patent and it should not have the idea used in the past for something either in general or in another patent (a term known as prior art). The US patent office has come under heavy fire these last few years for not paying much attention to the novel part of the concept (indeed my position on this patent is most of it is obvious and has been done before) and a similar level of criticism has been levelled at them for not doing their part to check for prior art.

Should someone then bring a device out that makes use of one of these claims (and roughly in the same field) it is said to infringe upon the patent owner then gets the option of taking them to court over the matter (and the sums awarded in damages can get very large indeed)- it is not quite as clear cut as that as the one doing the infringing has options (several different defences one of the most notable of which being the Gillette defence although that is less US patent law and they can try invalidating your patent if they think there is cause to like for instance they found some prior art).

A company that buys up patents from others (you can buy, sell and license patents quite happily) solely to target other companies with lawsuits is known as a patent troll (such a practice has become quite popular so for better or worse it is not uncommon for a patent lawsuit featuring a smaller company to elicit a kneejerk reaction of patent troll) to be  and on the flip side large companies have taken to buying lots of patents (to make a portfolio) in an attempt to stop themselves being sued (if you sue me I will use my portfolio to attack you and then everybody loses) and it goes on and one- it is a huge area of law with hundreds of areas of specialisation before you even get to field specific stuff (medicine, software, electronics, traditional engineering.....).

*most of the world just does devices but some places will allow software methods and business methods to be patented much to the dismay of other places in the world and the less said about some of the things going on in the biology patents world the better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> Alot of wise words.


Let's not forget that some companies attempt patenting some devices/techniques that are pretty much indispensible in another device that is to be released.

Say, a smaller developer creates a revolutionary type of remote and by means of corporate espionage another body learns about this and patents certain parts to later sell that patent when the device in question is complete, among other dirty tactics such as patenting something that is painfuly obvious - yes, that still flies in some countries and may effectively hinder sales/export/import (For example Apple and their famous "Rectangular shape" patent which was one of many that killed Samsung sales in many countries).


----------



## Veho (Feb 3, 2012)

Still, a better title would be "Sony patents a possible use of the WiiU controller," although the patent covers areas (augumenting video) that the WiiU controller can't even perform because it doesn't have a backwards-facing camera. 


EDIT: Did you guys even read the patent application and what it covers, or are you just jumping to conclusions based on the illustration in the first post?


----------



## Smuff (Feb 3, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



I fail to see that my opinion is "retarded" ? Just because it differs from yours ?

I dislike the Sony controllers - I think they suck and are incredibly uncomfortable to use. Therefore I don't buy one, or anything remotely similar in design to it ?

Please explain which part of that is "retarded" ?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 3, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > SmuffTheMagicDragon said:
> ...


Hmm...maybe it's not so stupid after all.
"I hate Sony so I'm NEVER gonna use a controller with 2 analog sticks EVER!" 
Nope, it's still retarded.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 3, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> I fail to see that my opinion is "retarded" ? Just because it differs from yours ?
> 
> I dislike the Sony controllers - I think they suck and are incredibly uncomfortable to use. Therefore I don't buy one, or anything remotely similar in design to it ?
> 
> Please explain which part of that is "retarded" ?


I agree to the point that this is Smurf's opinion and it's not "retarded", he has the right to dislike it. If I were to change something, I would definatelly move the left analog stick to where the D-Pad is and vice-versa, similarily to the Gamecube and XBox controller positions because that's just more comfortable for my thumbs. The point that Dual Shock-like controllers are the most popular and beloved type still stands though, and Smurf is one of the rare few that dislike it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 4, 2012)

Omitting his opinion, everything in his post was retarded.
I mean i'd quote and highlight, but just read them. If you don't think they're retarded, then you're probably wearing a helmet too.

Like I said, I dislike the Playstation controllers. Hell i'm always pretty vocal about it in 360 vs PS3 threads, but yeah, that wasn't what I was calling him retarded for.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 4, 2012)

> Hmm...maybe it's not so stupid after all.
> *"I hate Sony so I'm NEVER gonna use a controller with 2 analog sticks EVER!"*
> Nope, it's still retarded.



Not as retarded as fabricating quotes - the above is clearly not what I said.
I said I hate Sony, then mentioned that I also hate their controllers. I don't hate their controllers BECAUSE I hate Sony lol.

I like the 2 analog sticks on the Xbox360 controller just fine thankyou. That's why I have 2 for each of my Xboxes. They are much more comfortable than the Sony ones.

Also I didn't buy any Sony consoles because the opposition was always much more interesting for me (Saturn, Dreamcast, Xbox360).

In my original post there was a cerain element of trolling of course - surprised you missed it. Probably you were in a little too much of a hurry to pontificate and be the internet big-man and make your little e-winkie grow a little bit.

Now please go and find someone else to argue with - you have bored me


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 4, 2012)

SmuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Not as retarded as fabricating quotes - the above is clearly not what I said.
> I said I hate Sony, then mentioned that I also hate their controllers. I don't hate their controllers BECAUSE I hate Sony lol.
> 
> I like the 2 analog sticks on the Xbox360 controller just fine thankyou. That's why I have 2 for each of my Xboxes. They are much more comfortable than the Sony ones.
> ...



So not being interested in something justifies hating it?

I'm not fond of Playstation controllers as well, especially compared to the glorious Xbox 360 controller, but it certainly works and can be credited for having a major impact on game design.

Or are you one of those people who was never interested in Sony before and now "hates them" and "boycotts them" because you love the hate bandwagon?



Foxi4 said:


> *video*



It's good to know I have a fellow enthusiast of this clip.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So not being interested in something justifies hating it?
> 
> I'm not fond of Playstation controllers as well, especially compared to the glorious Xbox 360 controller, but it certainly works and can be credited for having a major impact on game design.
> 
> Or are you one of those people who was never interested in Sony before and now "hates them" and "boycotts them" because you love the hate bandwagon?



Nope - I have been against Playstation from the beginning. I am a little older than most of you. I probably gave the bandwagon it's first push back in the early '90s.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 4, 2012)

That still doesn't answer my question. Why hate on Sony if they've done nothing wrong except not interest you?

Also, playing the "seniority" card is not gonna make your opinion any more valid.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha lol I read the title as "Apple has patent filed..." since those losers are always the first ones to patent something. Ah well, whatever. To put it straight, Sony are not "copying" WiiU or vice versa per se, after the E3 Announcement Sony themselves said "WiiU has _inspired_ us to experiment using the PS Vita with PS3"


----------

